# Audi Driver International at Castle Combe 13 Oct 2007



## brittan

I noticed this in absolTTe but haven't seen anything on here so far.

Anyone else going??

Anyone doing some/all of the track sessions?? The web site says that there will be special track sessions for TTs [smiley=devil.gif] and Ur quattros.

Looks like you have to book on line at www.audidriverinternational.co.uk

but the page that asks for your credit card number does not seem to be secure - no httpS 
*I'VE RECHECKED THIS AND THE PAGE IS A SECURE ONE*

*Those attending:*
YELLOW_TT
TT51MON
clived
jacko
S10TYG (or Nathan)
A3DFU
gadgetboy38
Multiprocess
MattyR
Trev & Evelyn
Jae
Sally Woolacott

*
Those doing one or more track sessions:* 10 already
G12MO X
conlechi
TThriller _ Booked - Afternoon Sessions_
MrL
monkgti
KevtoTTy
VicTT _ Booked - All Day_
Rhod_TT _ Booked - Single Session_
raptoruk
jog _ Booked morning session, But not in a TT_
PissTT


----------



## raptoruk

VicTT said:


> I noticed this in absolTTe but haven't seen anything on here so far.
> 
> Anyone else going??
> 
> Anyone doing some/all of the track sessions?? The web site says that there will be special track sessions for TTs [smiley=devil.gif] and Ur quattros.
> 
> Looks like you have to book on line at www.audidriverinternational.co.uk
> 
> but the page that asks for your credit card number does not seem to be secure - no httpS


Very interested in this.....


----------



## YELLOW_TT

I will be there as ever


----------



## conlechi

I'll be there , 
will be on the track as well  just a tad behind G12MO X


----------



## TThriller

And I have the date marked on my calendar... 8)


----------



## Multiprocess

We will be having a TTOC stand on the day and also a few will be going on track.


----------



## MrL

I'll be there if me & 2 mates can get a leave pass from our respective Mrs's. :lol: 
More track time mmmmmm :evil:

Mr L


----------



## TT51MON

I am going too, also bringing along my friend with a 2.0T A3


----------



## monkgti

YELLOW_TT said:


> I will be there as ever


Theres 3 from the north east already including me.
I,ll be on the track for sure,,


----------



## YELLOW_TT

monkgti said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there as ever
> 
> 
> 
> Theres 3 from the north east already including me.
> I,ll be on the track for sure,,
Click to expand...

Are you going down the day before and staying over :?:


----------



## raptoruk

I'l B There, stoping also if the majority is


----------



## monkgti

YELLOW_TT said:


> monkgti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there as ever
> 
> 
> 
> Theres 3 from the north east already including me.
> I,ll be on the track for sure,,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you going down the day before and staying over :?:
Click to expand...

I,m up for that mate also.
As long as I havnt wrote the car off at the ring 2 weeks previous. :roll: :!:


----------



## KevtoTTy

I'll be there (just need to get some new tyres (still) after Donington!)


----------



## monkgti

KevtoTTy said:


> I'll be there (just need to get some new tyres (still) after Donington!)


I,ll be on 18,s and tuned by then so I might stand a chance down the straight this time.. :wink: :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

monkgti said:


> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there (just need to get some new tyres (still) after Donington!)
> 
> 
> 
> I,ll be on 18,s and tuned by then so I might stand a chance down the straight this time.. :wink: :wink:
Click to expand...

Not with my new







induction kit you wont! :wink:

Just like old times with Jog! - can't wait 

Kev


----------



## monkgti

KevtoTTy said:


> monkgti said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KevtoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there (just need to get some new tyres (still) after Donington!)
> 
> 
> 
> I,ll be on 18,s and tuned by then so I might stand a chance down the straight this time.. :wink: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not with my new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> induction kit you wont! :wink:
> 
> Just like old times with Jog! - can't wait
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

 :roll: Na Na... should have gone for the Gruppe M. :wink: 
If only it went like it sounds that day at Donny :!: but hopefully it will be sorted after Saturday at APS.


----------



## clived

Multiprocess said:


> We will be having a TTOC stand on the day and also a few will be going on track.


We'll also have a table at the awards dinner - anyone want to come along (and hopefully see us pick up an award or two, if you've voted TTOC of course!).


----------



## YELLOW_TT

clived said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> 
> We will be having a TTOC stand on the day and also a few will be going on track.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll also have a table at the awards dinner - anyone want to come along (and hopefully see us pick up an award or two, if you've voted TTOC of course!).
Click to expand...

Hint hint


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Just booked my Travel lodge for the Friday night


----------



## raptoruk

Andy where ya staying..?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

raptoruk said:


> Andy where ya staying..?


Staying at the Premier travel inn at Chippingham just off j17 on the M4 there number is 08701 977061 Â£58 a night


----------



## SOFTTY

any one know how much for track is yet ?


----------



## conlechi

SOFTTY said:


> any one know how much for track is yet ?


 I sent an email this morning asking for track times (TT session etc ) , prices etc 
will post up when i get a reply

Mark


----------



## brittan

Full day on track (3 sessions) Â£170

Morning on track Â£95

Afternoon on track Â£90

Single 10 minute session Â£35

Session for TTs - don't know yet, I'll try to find out and post up. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## brittan

Full day on track (3 sessions) Â£170

Morning on track Â£95

Afternoon on track Â£90

Single 10 minute session Â£35

Session for TTs - don't know yet, I'll try to find out and post up. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## brittan

Full day on track (3 sessions) Â£170

Morning on track Â£95

Afternoon on track Â£90

Single 10 minute session Â£35

Session for TTs - don't know yet, I'll try to find out and post up. [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## clived

Autometrix would definitely like to run a TT only session on the day. This totally depends on having 12 TTs signed up in advance. If you know tody that you'd like to take your TT on track on the day for either 1 session, half a day or all day, post here and drop me an IM - I'm liaising with Autometrix to see if we can get enought people signed up to make it happen. And don't forget, you can also have your car on the TTOC stand and also attend the awards dinner in the evening on the TTOC table


----------



## brittan

I'll start to keep a running list of those attending and those doing one or more track sessions in the first post of this thread.

I've included all posters so far - but shout if I've got something wrong.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I'll definitely do a single session in my TT so you can stick my name down Clive.


----------



## conlechi

Single session for me as well please


----------



## conlechi

Hi Folks,
here's an email i recieved today , so looks like we need 12 TT's booked to fill the session with TT's only 

Mark

Audi Driver International 2007

Special track sessions

This year, we are hoping to provide dedicated track sessions for both TTs and Ur quattros.

Being able to provide these special track sessions, where only that model will be on the track, will be dependent on us receiving enough entries from owners of that particular model in advance.

Because the track driving part of Audi Driver International is what the Castle Combe owners rate as a 12-car event, we really need to have 12 TTs or 12 Ur quattros available for each session.

If the interest is great enough, we can probably organise several sessions for each of the two models. Our track sessions at Castle Combe usually last 10-15 minutes, depending on the conditions, and so it is feasible for us to organise several sessions throughout the day.

If we were to have only one session for either TTs or Ur quattros, this would probably take place during the morning. As outlined above, though, with a sufficient number of entries, we could spread several sessions throughout the day.

Those wishing to drive either model on the track can book a single session (Â£35), either morning or afternoon (Â£95), or the whole day (Â£170 â€" less 10% for advanced on-line booking).

If we do not receive a sufficient number of entries, then we would incorporate the TTs and Ur quattros into the general sessions.

We think that individual track sessions where just a single model is involved, will be full of interest both for the entrants and the spectators.


----------



## jacko

Hi
Looking forward to it  will be attending but not tracking it.
Jacko [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## raptoruk

conlechi said:


> Hi Folks,
> here's an email i recieved today , so looks like we need 12 TT's booked to fill the session with TT's only
> 
> Mark
> 
> Audi Driver International 2007
> 
> Special track sessions
> 
> This year, we are hoping to provide dedicated track sessions for both TTs and Ur quattros.
> 
> Being able to provide these special track sessions, where only that model will be on the track, will be dependent on us receiving enough entries from owners of that particular model in advance.
> 
> Because the track driving part of Audi Driver International is what the Castle Combe owners rate as a 12-car event, we really need to have 12 TTs or 12 Ur quattros available for each session.
> 
> If the interest is great enough, we can probably organise several sessions for each of the two models. Our track sessions at Castle Combe usually last 10-15 minutes, depending on the conditions, and so it is feasible for us to organise several sessions throughout the day.
> 
> If we were to have only one session for either TTs or Ur quattros, this would probably take place during the morning. As outlined above, though, with a sufficient number of entries, we could spread several sessions throughout the day.
> 
> Those wishing to drive either model on the track can book a single session (Â£35), either morning or afternoon (Â£95), or the whole day (Â£170 â€" less 10% for advanced on-line booking).
> 
> If we do not receive a sufficient number of entries, then we would incorporate the TTs and Ur quattros into the general sessions.
> 
> We think that individual track sessions where just a single model is involved, will be full of interest both for the entrants and the spectators.


Do we book on the web or through the Forum or TTOC, probs doing 1/2 day or 1 session..


----------



## S10TYG

I'll be there on that day, or if I'm not then Nathan will be with my TT!! No track day for me. Waiting till 2008 for that.


----------



## clived

To make sure it happens, you need to book in advance, on-line, making it clear you'll be in a TT!

https://www.secure-server-hosting.com/s ... gform.html


----------



## raptoruk

Ne probs will doooooooooo 8)


----------



## Rhod_TT

clived said:


> To make sure it happens, you need to book in advance, on-line, making it clear you'll be in a TT!
> 
> https://www.secure-server-hosting.com/s ... gform.html


But we'll be in the mix with everyone else if there isn't 12 TT. What if I would only track it if it was only with TTs and therefore I can't book in advance unless I know there was going to be a TT only session? It's a bit of a "chicken and the egg" syndrome I think (although personally I'll probably book in advance anyway for a single session whether or not it's TTs only).


----------



## clived

It looks like just from the forum already we're very close to 12. I think the only way forward is to book. I'll be checking with Autometrix regularly for the number of TTs booked - so if you book, post up here and we'll update the list to make sure our list tallies with Autometrix's list.

I think we'll reach it easily given the response so far. And that's assuming that no-one else with a TT books!


----------



## clived

So who has signed up?


----------



## brittan

clived said:


> So who has signed up?


Me have.  For all day.

I've rechecked the booking page and it *IS* a secure page.

You get 10% discount for booking on line but your booking must be done by noon on October 01 to qualify.

If people post up what they've booked for I'll add it to my OP.


----------



## A3DFU

Hmmmm, I think I may go again :roll:


----------



## jog

KevtoTTy said:


> Just like old times with Jog! - can't wait
> 
> Kev


Think I might have to have a session or two for old times sake. See you both there!


----------



## Rhod_TT

I've now booked a single session on track. See you all there.


----------



## S10TYG

I'm not goin on the track but would I need to book?

Cheers guys...


----------



## YELLOW_TT

S10TYG said:


> I'm not goin on the track but would I need to book?
> 
> Cheers guys...


No you can pay at the gate


----------



## S10TYG

how much and?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

S10TYG said:


> how much and?


I think it was about Â£10 last year


----------



## A3DFU

Is everyone staying at the Hilton? I think I need to sort accommodation soon :roll: 
Oh, and are peeps staying Friday and saturday night or just Saturday night?


----------



## gadgetboy38

i'll be there, anyone from bristol interested in a cruise up.


----------



## clived

S10TYG said:


> I'm not goin on the track but would I need to book?
> 
> Cheers guys...


As Andy says, no, but.... we would like to know in advance if you're going to have your car on the TTOC stand, and you'd have to book in advance to come to the awards dinner


----------



## gadgetboy38

i'll be there would also like to go to the awards dinner how do i go about booking for that.?


----------



## brittan

gadgetboy38 said:


> i'll be there would also like to go to the awards dinner how do i go about booking for that.?


See the link in my OP and click on Booking Form.


----------



## gadgetboy38

cool found it thanks. (any idea whats on the menu?)


----------



## A3DFU

gadgetboy38 said:


> cool found it thanks. (any idea whats on the menu?)


I went twice so far. Both times it was good.
[and 4 years ago I met The Stig in person  ]


----------



## Yodah

Looking into that one. Do we need tickets for the "door"? = to join the club stand on Saturday?


----------



## clived

You can buy a ticket to get in on the gate - but we need to plan for how many TT's will be on the stand


----------



## caney

clive can i be on the stand? i've just renewed my membrship :wink:


----------



## clived

caney said:


> clive can i be on the stand? i've just renewed my membrship :wink:


'course you can


----------



## caney

clived said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> clive can i be on the stand? i've just renewed my membrship :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 'course you can
Click to expand...

thankyou


----------



## Yodah

clived said:


> You can buy a ticket to get in on the gate - but we need to plan for how many TT's will be on the stand


Thanks Clive; I make up my mind soon and let you know


----------



## TThriller

Anyone else tried to book on-line lately?

For the last few days the "booking form" link has been returning an webpage unavailable error message.

Dave


----------



## brittan

Just tried it and the booking page displays ok for me. :?

Other contacts details for the organisers below.

AutoMetrix Publications
1 Greenfield Road
Westoning
Bedfordshire
MK45 5JD
UK

Tel: +44 (0) 1525 750 500
Fax: +44 (0) 1525 750 700


----------



## A3DFU

I'll be there for sure. I sorted the Hilton hotel privately on-line, which is a saving of Â£20 over Audi Driver price.
I still need to book the gala dinner and I certainly would like to be on the club stand


----------



## Yodah

And unfortunaltely I can't make it 

My boss is a right royal so-and-so and makes me work that weekend.
Grrrrrr :evil:


----------



## A3DFU

Yodah said:


> And unfortunaltely I can't make it
> 
> My boss is a right royal so-and-so and makes me work that weekend.
> Grrrrrr :evil:


Just send your boss to hell Yoda and you can come


----------



## TThriller

I'm now booked in for the afternoon session   

See you there!

Dave


----------



## clived

So, how many passes do we need for the TTOC stand - confirmed attendees only please...


----------



## caney

clived said:


> So, how many passes do we need for the TTOC stand - confirmed attendees only please...


i'm a definate clive,i'll be paying at the gate.how much is it btw?


----------



## conlechi

clived said:


> So, how many passes do we need for the TTOC stand - confirmed attendees only please...


 One for me please Clive


----------



## A3DFU

One or two here, please. Not 100% sure yet but will let you know this coming weekend


----------



## A3DFU

O.K. Clive, it's A3DFU on the stand, please  
Are you going to post the pass?


----------



## Rhod_TT

I'd like to be on the stand too but given I'm off on track for the TT session then maybe I can't go on the stand specifically. Do ADI have a view on moving cars from stands and out onto track and back?


----------



## A3DFU

Rhod_TT said:


> I'd like to be on the stand too but given I'm off on track for the TT session then maybe I can't go on the stand specifically. Do ADI have a view on moving cars from stands and out onto track and back?


A couple of years ago I did both: I had my car on the Club Audi stand and did three track sessions, no problems


----------



## brittan

One for me please Clive - as long as this fits with me doing some track sessions and moving the car as required.


----------



## [email protected]

Sorry to go slightly off topic here but is anyone staying on for the evening?

Cheers, Ed


----------



## jacko

Hi Clive

One stand pass here please !

Cheers Jacko


----------



## A3DFU

[email protected] said:


> Sorry to go slightly off topic here but is anyone staying on for the evening?
> 
> Cheers, Ed


Absolutely. Last time I met *the* Stig. Who knows who'll be there this time


----------



## gadgetboy38

one for me too please (Is this pass just for the car or for the people that are in it?)


----------



## conlechi

gadgetboy38 said:


> one for me too please (Is this pass just for the car or for the people that are in it?)


 Just the car , well it was last year 

it allows you to park in the display area with all the other TT's 8)

Last year we had a couple of rows of TT's , more this year i think :wink:

pics from last year


----------



## A3DFU

This year we're having much better weather of course


----------



## brittan

I've received my tickets from AutoMetrix today. The track booking gives you access for just the car and driver. Passengers are charged at Â£4.50 in advance or Â£6 on the gate. If you want to take a passenger on the track then that's another Â£5 to be paid at Signing On.

As far as parking goes it looks like those of us doing the track sessions will be separated from the club stand. There is a separate area for track car parking. I've done a quick picture of the layout they sent of the Castle Combe Paddock.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Why in October do they always put the concorse area on the grass it is always full of mud :?


----------



## digimeisTTer

Hmm - always wanted to do a track day, i'll check my Sat rota


----------



## chrishTT

hey mark of course its guna be better than last year

u got ur V6 bumper and new mods


----------



## A3DFU

YELLOW_TT said:


> Why in October do they always put the concorse area on the grass it is always full of mud :?


So how do you prepare your car for a Concours ,,,, hint, hint :wink:


----------



## KevtoTTy

clived said:


> So, how many passes do we need for the TTOC stand - confirmed attendees only please...


Clive

Can I have a stand pass please (cos I don't want to have to park with all the riff raff :lol: ), just deciding whether to book a morning or day track session................

K

and for those that missed it before, its me!!!


----------



## jog

KevtoTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, how many passes do we need for the TTOC stand - confirmed attendees only please...
> 
> 
> 
> Clive
> 
> Can I have a stand pass please (cos I don't want to have to park with all the riff raff :lol: ), just deciding whether to book a morning or day track session................
> 
> K
> 
> and for those that missed it before, its me!!!
Click to expand...

I have booked the morning Kev  !!!!!!!!!!

And a space on the RS246 club stand 

Looks like another early start :?


----------



## KevtoTTy

Come on Mark, if you want to replicate the other year you need to book the whole day and give me your unused track passes!! :lol:


----------



## jog

I have a set of 17" wheels which I have used for track days which I could bring with me if anyone wants them. 
PM me for details and cost but I am sure they will be cheaper than a set of new tyres.
I know 4 wheels and tyres will fit in a coupe on the way home too. :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

Clive,
who is organizing the club stand?


----------



## clived

A3DFU said:


> Clive,
> who is organizing the club stand?


Is that an offer Dani?


----------



## Rhod_TT

Do we still have to buy entrance tickets (in advance to save money) or is there a TTOC allocation of "free" ones?


----------



## clived

Everyone still needs to buy tickets - the passes are just to get you marshalled to the right area.


----------



## mattyR

TTOC stand pass for me please Clive..see PM

thanks

Matt


----------



## conlechi

mattyR said:


> TTOC stand pass for me please Clive..see PM
> 
> thanks
> 
> Matt


Nice one Matt 

I feel a South Wales cruise comming up :wink:

Mark


----------



## mattyR

could be Mark...anyone else going from down this way??


----------



## conlechi

mattyR said:


> could be Mark...anyone else going from down this way??


Yep,
i mentioned it to some of the guys at the meet last week , some said they were comming so will put up a cruise thread and see what we can do

Mark


----------



## A3DFU

clived said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clive,
> who is organizing the club stand?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an offer Dani?
Click to expand...

I'm happy to do club duties for most of the day but I am only travelling down Saturday morning. So, yes, it is an offer. But I can't say what time I'll be there.
The plan is for me to pick out editor up and then drive down in my car. I guess we could be there for 11am. Earlier if need be? It just means a very early start for John and I ....


----------



## conlechi

Just had another look at the site , can't find a start time , anyone know

Mark.


----------



## A3DFU

Nope; but of memory it's 9am


----------



## conlechi

A3DFU said:


> Nope; but of memory it's 9am


Thanks Dani


----------



## B16TTC

Clive,

Can I have a pass please. I know I was on the stand last year, but would like to put up again :!: 
Thanks, 
Mervyn


----------



## trev

Hello everyone
could you add our names to the list please (Trev & Evelyn)
going to fly down to Brisol on the saturday morning, and hire a car to get to castle combe, should get their about 10 ish,  booked into the Hilton hotel for the sarurday night, looking forward to meeting everyone and putting faces to names :wink: only person we have met is Dani at one of the Scottish meetings, see you all their

cheers trev


----------



## Jae

Being as TT Forum has been nominated, Im trying to book flights etc from Munich to attend Coombe in the afternoon (Spectator only), and then the dinner in the evening.

Jae


----------



## brittan

conlechi said:


> Just had another look at the site , can't find a start time , anyone know
> 
> Mark.


For those doing track sessions they suggest arriving at 0800 onwards for signing on and the first briefing is at 0830. First laps are due to start at 0900 and the day ends at 1645.

REMINDER: If you want to do a track session or just get an entry ticket *AND *get the 10% discount for booking on line you should do so by 01 October.


----------



## Rhod_TT

I got my track booking ticket and cover letter a few days back but I'm a little confused. It says that entrance is Â£6 on the gate or Â£4.50 in advance from audidriverinternational.co.uk, but I can't for the life of me find anywhere to choose entrance as an option on the online booking form. I'm presuming I don't get free entrance with my single track session booking. Any ideas people?


----------



## brittan

The words on my cover letter say "There is an entry fee for all passengers in your vehicle - Â£6 on the gate etc etc"

From this I have assumed that the driver's entry is covered in the amount paid for the track sessions. Bl00dy hope so!


----------



## A3DFU

Jae said:


> Being as TT Forum has been nominated, Im trying to book flights etc from Munich to attend Coombe in the afternoon (Spectator only), and then the dinner in the evening.
> 
> Jae


Excellent Jae. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
It's been ages ....


----------



## PissTT

Hi

I am coming with the missus - fall track day - first one ever - ooh er...

Can I be with everyone else too please?

thanks
-p


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Any one else staying at the local Travel lodge just of the M4 J 17 Chippingham :?: 
Any one else setting off from thr northeast on Friday morning :?:


----------



## caney

clive,i wont be coming to this now as it clashes with something else i'd rather do! thanks all the same


----------



## SeanTT

Can i have a pass by any chance clive ??


----------



## clived

Ok, so can everyone who wants a pass please PM me straight away (damn postal strikes!) with their address.....


----------



## clived

I've just read through the whole thread and I think this is a list of who is likely to be putting their car on the TTOC "patch" - if so, it's going to be a great turn out

nutts
SeanTT
PissTT
mlarner
A3DFU
conlechi
mattyR
KevtoTTy
VicTT
jacko
gadgetboy38
Rhod_TT
TThriller
TT51MON
monkgti
Sally W
LoTTie

Also maybe S10TYG, Gizmo and raptoruk....?

The postal strike might cause some issues with getting the passes out, but judging by previous years this will not cause any issues for anyone - it doesn't get you any money off and if you ask on the gate for the TTOC pitch, you'll be directed. We'll still try to get them out, but don't worry if you don't get one 

I also notice several people posting about going to the awards dinner - who has actually booked for the awards?


----------



## monkgti

Clive
At this moment in time I can not be 100% sure of going..
Work commitments(Bloody Nissan Quashqai seven seater trial build)
I will prob end up going and paying at the gate for entry and track time..
Sorry


----------



## Sally Woolacott

Hi Clive,
Can I have a pass for the stand please?  I've sent for my entry ticket.
2004 Mauritius Blue TT Coupe.  
Sally


----------



## phodge

Are we too late to book for the dinner?


----------



## thebears

phodge said:


> Are we too late to book for the dinner?


Penny off the ADI website,

** Advance online booking closes 12-noon on October 1

Ill give them a ring tomorrow to sort out accomodation including breakfast is Â£90 double, Â£60 single :wink:

Who is actually staying for the dinner & awards?


----------



## elliotward

any one clued up on track day insurance?


----------



## JAAYDE

elliotward said:


> any one clued up on track day insurance?


well if you want an Â£2,500 excess and Â£500 a day premium then go for it..

btw clived i am a maybe for the TTOC area and will pay on the gate.


----------



## conlechi

JAAYDE said:


> btw clived i am a maybe for the TTOC area and will pay on the gate.


 Hey Jay

will catch up if you can make it 

Mark


----------



## JAAYDE

hopefully.. (fingers crossed)


----------



## thebears

How many of you are stopping for the awards dinner?


----------



## trev

thebears said:


> How many of you are stopping for the awards dinner?


 four of us staying over for the awards dinner


----------



## Sally Woolacott

Hi Clive,

Did you get my post about being on the stand? I'm not on the list.

Sally


----------



## Rhod_TT

I got a call from the people at ADI this afternoon. They're sending me the stand passes (how many I do not know) so I should have them by Thursday. They said specifically that cars would only be allowed to park on the stand if they had a pass in advance (or one handed to them on the gate) so look out for someone (maybe me) in a TTOC shirt as you first pull in (or try me on O7932714194). The gates are open from 8am (for those on track at least) with it all kicking off at 9 in the main.

They also said that I needed an entry ticket in addition to the Â£35 single session track pass I already bought online so don't be surprised if you have to pay for entry on the gate. We'll see though.


----------



## yellow peril

Am i too late to get a pass for the stand? If not can i pick one up on the gate?
see you all saterday


----------



## PissTT

JAAYDE said:


> elliotward said:
> 
> 
> 
> any one clued up on track day insurance?
> 
> 
> 
> well if you want an Â£2,500 excess and Â£500 a day premium then go for it..
> 
> btw clived i am a maybe for the TTOC area and will pay on the gate.
Click to expand...

I spoke to the organisers who put me in touch with a company... all day with 1100 excess - 135  Peace of mind and all that 

-p


----------



## DeanTT

Can somebody please clarify one thing for me please?

On the website it states that 'spectactors are welcome', but nowhere does it say how much it costs to get in etc, is it free if you do not wish to participate in anything, except maybe take photos and wander around?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## thebears

DeanTT said:


> Can somebody please clarify one thing for me please?
> 
> On the website it states that 'spectactors are welcome', but nowhere does it say how much it costs to get in etc, is it free if you do not wish to participate in anything, except maybe take photos and wander around?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dean


I think it is 6.50 per person on the gate, reagrdless of what you are doing.


----------



## DeanTT

Ah cool.

Thanks for that.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## brittan

Rhod_TT said:


> They also said that I needed an entry ticket in addition to the Â£35 single session track pass I already bought online so don't be surprised if you have to pay for entry on the gate. We'll see though.


Confused me a bit as I have a 'driver pass'. Called them: if you've booked a single track session you have to pay entry on the gate. If you've booked a full day you get a pass for free driver entry and this also gives passenger entry at reduced rate. 

The guy I spoke to also said that they now had many more entries, exhibitors, club stands than originally anticipated and that he was still working on where people/stands were going to be located. So no info yet on where TTOC stand will be.


----------



## nutts

I'll be there between 8am and 8.30am to put the flags up near our area... so everyone on the stand should just look out for 5 or 6 6m high feather flags 

Anyone that wants to arrive a little earlier, I'd be grateful for some help with putting the flags up... Rhod, what time are you arriving with the stand passes?

And we're also staying for the awards dinner... I have no idea though about table layouts, etc :? I guess I'll find out when we get there :roll:

Oh and what a day to have ADI... couldn't Autometrix have predicted that we'd have 2 x England games on the Saturday  :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> I have no idea though about table layouts, etc :? I guess I'll find out when we get there :roll:


If it is anything to go by: in previous year they kept the clubs together at one table depending on numbers


----------



## KevtoTTy

nutts said:


> I'll be there between 8am and 8.30am to put the flags up near our area... so everyone on the stand should just look out for 5 or 6 6m high feather flags
> 
> Anyone that wants to arrive a little earlier, I'd be grateful for some help with putting the flags up... Rhod, what time are you arriving with the stand passes?
> 
> And we're also staying for the awards dinner... I have no idea though about table layouts, etc :? I guess I'll find out when we get there :roll:
> 
> Oh and what a day to have ADI... couldn't Autometrix have predicted that we'd have 2 x England games on the Saturday  :lol:


Mark

If I ever get my car back from APS and manage to get to my mates the night before at Melksham, I'll try and get there for 8ish to give you a hand with your erection! :lol:

Kev


----------



## nutts

KevtoTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there between 8am and 8.30am to put the flags up near our area... so everyone on the stand should just look out for 5 or 6 6m high feather flags
> 
> Anyone that wants to arrive a little earlier, I'd be grateful for some help with putting the flags up... Rhod, what time are you arriving with the stand passes?
> 
> And we're also staying for the awards dinner... I have no idea though about table layouts, etc :? I guess I'll find out when we get there :roll:
> 
> Oh and what a day to have ADI... couldn't Autometrix have predicted that we'd have 2 x England games on the Saturday  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> If I ever get my car back from APS and manage to get to my mates the night before at Melksham, I'll try and get there for 8ish to give you a hand with your erection! :lol:
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

If your name was Kevitta I might be interested... although I generally don't have an issue with my erection!  It's more like I need more than 2 hands :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thebears

KevtoTTy said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there between 8am and 8.30am to put the flags up near our area... so everyone on the stand should just look out for 5 or 6 6m high feather flags
> 
> Anyone that wants to arrive a little earlier, I'd be grateful for some help with putting the flags up... Rhod, what time are you arriving with the stand passes?
> 
> And we're also staying for the awards dinner... I have no idea though about table layouts, etc :? I guess I'll find out when we get there :roll:
> 
> Oh and what a day to have ADI... couldn't Autometrix have predicted that we'd have 2 x England games on the Saturday  :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark
> 
> If I ever get my car back from APS and manage to get to my mates the night before at Melksham, I'll try and get there for 8ish to give you a hand with your erection! :lol:
> 
> Kev
Click to expand...

you might needs these then Kev,










:wink:


----------



## Rhod_TT

nutts said:


> Rhod, what time are you arriving with the stand passes?


Should be there by 8am I'd say. Looking forward to it.

Anyone know when the TT only session might be?


----------



## NaughTTy

Last minute decision - thinking about coming down to this too as some other plans have been shelved.

Hopefully I'll be able to squeeze onto the TTOC patch if there's any space left :roll:

Hopefully see you all there


----------



## thebears

NaughTTy said:


> Last minute decision - thinking about coming down to this too as some other plans have been shelved.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to squeeze onto the TTOC patch if there's any space left :roll:
> 
> Hopefully see you all there


What time you leaving Paul, i fancy testing the S3 against your TT


----------



## conlechi

I've not recieved my TTOC area pass , probably due to the postal strike :evil: 
I assume well tell them on the gate and they will direct us to the TTOC parking area


----------



## KevtoTTy

conlechi said:


> I've not recieved my TTOC area pass , probably due to the postal strike :evil:
> I assume well tell them on the gate and they will direct us to the TTOC parking area


I wouldn't worry too much Mark since your car is still in a million pieces at APS :lol:

along with mine


----------



## clived

Yep - strike has left the passed totally FUBAR 

Basically, don't worry about it  Just asked to be directed to the TT Owners Club area (worth saying it in full as "TTOC" might not be obvious to the folks on the gate) and you'll be fine....


----------



## thebears

clived said:


> Yep - strike has left the passed totally FUBAR
> 
> Basically, don't worry about it  Just asked to be directed to the TT Owners Club area (worth saying it in full as "TTOC" might not be obvious to the folks on the gate) and you'll be fine....


If you are a member but dont have a TT are you allowed in the TTOC area?


----------



## NaughTTy

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last minute decision - thinking about coming down to this too as some other plans have been shelved.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to squeeze onto the TTOC patch if there's any space left :roll:
> 
> Hopefully see you all there
> 
> 
> 
> What time you leaving Paul, i fancy testing the S3 against your TT
Click to expand...

Depends if I get to clean it before Saturday morning! Probably around 9ish I suppose. Let me know if you want to leave earlier.


----------



## NaughTTy

** Oops double post :? **


----------



## LoTTie

Paul, I'll be able to see my BlueFlame!!! :lol:  Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!

Room for another one on the TTOC pitch too? :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

LoTTie said:


> Paul, I'll be able to see my BlueFlame!!! :lol:  Yaaaaaaaaaaay!!!!


You won't believe how shiny it is [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT

Well the passes didn't arrive with me in today's post but if I don't get them from ADI tomorrow I'm supposed to give them a call to make sure they print out some more before I arrive on Saturday morning. I'll keep you all notified if they do arrive (although I'm thinking we're going to have way more cars than they planned).


----------



## nutts

At the last count it looks like

nutts
SeanTT
PissTT
mlarner
A3DFU
conlechi
mattyR
KevtoTTy
VicTT
jacko
gadgetboy38
Rhod_TT
TThriller
TT51MON
monkgti
Sally W
LoTTie
NaughTTy
theBears

Also maybe S10TYG, Gizmo and raptoruk....?


----------



## Nem

Well I'm now not on call, so am considering it. But the 3 hour drive down to get there for 9ish is looking a little tiresome, plus I'm not wanting to do the track either as there is definitely something wrong suspension wise.

Hmmm...

Nick


----------



## KevtoTTy

nutts 
SeanTT 
PissTT 
mlarner 
A3DFU 
conlechi 
mattyR 
KevtoTTy* 
VicTT 
jacko 
gadgetboy38 
Rhod_TT 
TThriller 
TT51MON 
monkgti 
Sally W 
LoTTie 
NaughTTy 
theBears

Trackdayers mark yourself with an *!!!


----------



## nutts

nutts -* afternoon only
SeanTT 
PissTT 
mlarner 
A3DFU 
conlechi 
mattyR 
KevtoTTy* 
VicTT 
jacko 
gadgetboy38 
Rhod_TT 
TThriller 
TT51MON 
monkgti 
Sally W 
LoTTie 
NaughTTy 
theBears

Trackdayers mark yourself with an *!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Nem said:


> Well I'm now not on call, so am considering it. But the 3 hour drive down to get there for 9ish is looking a little tiresome, plus I'm not wanting to do the track either as there is definitely something wrong suspension wise.
> 
> Hmmm...
> 
> Nick


4.5 hour drive for me so I am coming down on the Friday and staying local :idea:


----------



## PissTT

nutts said:


> nutts -* afternoon only
> SeanTT
> PissTT * - full
> mlarner
> A3DFU
> conlechi
> mattyR
> KevtoTTy*
> VicTT
> jacko
> gadgetboy38
> Rhod_TT
> TThriller
> TT51MON
> monkgti
> Sally W
> LoTTie
> NaughTTy
> theBears
> 
> Trackdayers mark yourself with an *!!!


----------



## ianttr

i'll be coming down as well . so another one for the stand . paul , we may be able run down together , just let me know when your likely to set off ,


----------



## KevtoTTy

nutts -* afternoon only 
SeanTT 
PissTT * - full 
mlarner 
A3DFU 
conlechi 
mattyR 
KevtoTTy* full
VicTT 
jacko 
gadgetboy38 
Rhod_TT 
TThriller 
TT51MON 
monkgti 
Sally W 
LoTTie 
NaughTTy 
theBears


----------



## Rhod_TT

KevtoTTy said:


> nutts -* afternoon only
> SeanTT
> PissTT * - full
> mlarner
> A3DFU
> conlechi
> mattyR
> KevtoTTy* full
> VicTT
> jacko
> gadgetboy38
> Rhod_TT * - TT session only
> TThriller
> TT51MON
> monkgti
> Sally W
> LoTTie
> NaughTTy
> theBears


----------



## brittan

KevtoTTy said:


> nutts * - afternoon only
> SeanTT
> PissTT * - full
> mlarner
> A3DFU
> conlechi
> mattyR
> KevtoTTy* - full
> VicTT * - full
> jacko
> gadgetboy38
> Rhod_TT * - TT session only
> TThriller
> TT51MON
> monkgti
> Sally W
> LoTTie
> NaughTTy
> theBears


Trackdayers mark yourself with an *!!!

I started to add names of those going and trackdayers to my OP, but that now seems to have been overtaken.


----------



## elliotward

me and my dad are on full day!!!! :lol: hope its worth it with my track day cover costing soooooo much hehehehehe


----------



## conlechi

KevtoTTy said:


> nutts
> SeanTT
> PissTT
> mlarner
> A3DFU
> conlechi *
> mattyR
> KevtoTTy*
> VicTT
> jacko
> gadgetboy38
> Rhod_TT
> TThriller
> TT51MON
> monkgti
> Sally W
> LoTTie
> NaughTTy
> theBears
> 
> Trackdayers mark yourself with an *!!!


----------



## nutts

You on for a full day Mark?


----------



## nutts

nutts * - afternoon only 
ElliottWard * - full
PissTT * - full 
conlechi * - full
KevtoTTy* - full 
VicTT * - full 
Rhod_TT * - TT session only 
SeanTT 
mlarner 
A3DFU 
mattyR 
jacko 
gadgetboy38 
TThriller 
TT51MON 
monkgti 
Sally W 
LoTTie 
NaughTTy 
theBears


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Mark dont for get you have to bring something for me mate :wink:


----------



## TThriller

Trackdayers mark yourself with an *!!!

nutts * - afternoon only 
SeanTT 
PissTT * - full 
mlarner 
A3DFU 
conlechi 
mattyR 
KevtoTTy* - full 
VicTT * - full 
jacko 
gadgetboy38 
Rhod_TT * - TT session only 
TThriller * - afternoon only
TT51MON 
monkgti 
Sally W 
LoTTie 
NaughTTy 
theBears

Does anyone know what the times of the drivers briefing and siging on are for those of us arriving for the afternoon seesion? The standard bumff they sent out only refers to whole day (morning) times

Dave


----------



## nutts

nutts * - afternoon only 
TThriller * - afternoon only 
ElliottWard * - full
PissTT * - full 
conlechi * - full
KevtoTTy* - full 
VicTT * - full 
Rhod_TT * - TT session only 
SeanTT 
mlarner 
A3DFU 
mattyR 
jacko 
gadgetboy38 
TT51MON 
monkgti 
Sally W 
LoTTie 
NaughTTy 
theBears


----------



## nutts

YELLOW_TT said:


> Mark dont for get you have to bring something for me mate :wink:


Lee has said he will get it to Rhod to bring. Apparently, when they redid it, they made the same mistake again... :roll:


----------



## ttjay

Hi All

I did have other plans for this weekend but decided to come along.

I will be selling a few items  plenty of TT goodies   -

See You all Saturday

Cheers
Jay

www.ttspares.com


----------



## clived

All,

Thanks to our striking friends at Royal Mail, you're not going to see passes :evil:

It's not a problem however - just ask for the TT Owners Club area at the gate.... If we're lucky, Rhod will have passes once you're inside if you feel the need to hang something from your mirror


----------



## YELLOW_TT

nutts said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark dont for get you have to bring something for me mate :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee has said he will get it to Rhod to bring. Apparently, when they redid it, they made the same mistake again... :roll:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: this is a joke got to be


----------



## Rhod_TT

YELLOW_TT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mark dont for get you have to bring something for me mate :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee has said he will get it to Rhod to bring. Apparently, when they redid it, they made the same mistake again... :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: :lol: this is a joke got to be
Click to expand...

Hope so since I have nothing to bring along for you.


----------



## Rhod_TT

And the passes from ADI haven't arrived with me in todays post so keep an eye out for TTOC reps (me I guess) on the gate (although I'll have to dart off for drivers briefing at some point). I think we'll have about 20passes available but it'll be first come first served (until we have a completely full stand).


----------



## ybuzko

if i come, i'll make sure im early  where will i park in the unlikely event i don't fit in though?)


----------



## Rhod_TT

ybuzko said:


> if i come, i'll make sure im early  where will i park in the unlikely event i don't fit in though?)


They'll be general parking nearby (on the left as you come in through the main gate I expect) and there'll be plenty of space. Those that are having some track time might end up parking in the dedicated trackcar area though leaving a little more free space on the TTOC stand itself.


----------



## ybuzko

aaah ok  thnx!


----------



## A3DFU

ybuzko said:


> if i come, i'll make sure im early


It'll be nice to meet you Yana


----------



## PissTT

Reckon I will be there about 7:30am .. urgggg

Anyway coming from W. London

--p


----------



## Rhod_TT

PissTT said:


> Reckon I will be there about 7:30am .. urgggg
> 
> Anyway coming from W. London
> 
> --p


You might have to wait until 8am when I get there to get your TTOC stand pass


----------



## TThriller

Autometrix recommend anyone on the afternoon session should arrive by 12:00hrs for a signing-on time of 12:30hrs. That may give time for one track sesssion before the lunchtime break, apparently.

See you all sometime after 11:30

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Please save a space for me: I won't be there until 12:30pm or so.
See you later


----------



## PissTT

What a great day 

A pleasure to meet those that I did meet ... sorry I did not meet everyone ......

Got the bug and will be looking for a track day before year end 

Elliot


----------



## 55JWB

Only got a chance to say Hi to NuTTs, you guys had a great turn out and the best flags :wink:

Was a good day :wink:

Jason


----------



## thebears

Great day, despite all the problems i had with Audi CS!

Many more photo's but not great, when i get home tommorow i'll post some more.

Thanks to all. Espcially Paul and Kev :wink:


----------



## Nem

Where the hell did APS get an R8!

Nick


----------



## mattyR

They bought it out of the money Mark Conlechi handed over for his mods this week!!!! :lol:


----------



## Nem

mattyR said:


> They bought it out of the money Mark Conlechi handed over for his mods this week!!!! :lol:


And mine from the last year!!

lol!

Nick


----------



## mattyR

Did I say mods... I meant "big service" :wink:


----------



## conlechi

Ed took me out for a high speed spin in it on Thursday 8) 8) 8) .........

.................... before he gave me my invoice


----------



## p1tse

nice pics. any r8 aps, looks good and hope they make remarkable r&d testing on this car (if they decide to go that route)

anyone managed to make any estimate time laps of anything?


----------



## chrishTT

any more pix guys
looks like it was a good day


----------



## rballtt

conlechi said:


> Ed took me out for a high speed spin in it on Thursday 8) 8) 8) .........
> 
> .................... before he gave me my invoice


Ed took me out in it on Friday as well....
   
....Still haven't had my invoice either!! :? :?


----------



## YELLOW_TT

A good day even thow it took me almost 7 hours to travel 375 miles to get there on Friday  
Nice to see some old faces and some new ons as well


----------



## KevtoTTy

YELLOW_TT said:


> A good day even thow it took me almost 7 hours to travel 375 miles to get there on Friday
> Nice to see some old faces and some new ons as well


AUDI DRIVE INTER concours runner up 03 winner 04 05 06 *07 *

Take it you won then Andy - CONGRATS [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ttjay

Well done Andy 8) A lot of effort went into your attendance - Congrats

Nice to do business with you 

Cheers
Jay

Only took a few pics - sorry


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Cheers guys yes I just managed to scrape a win


----------



## gadgetboy38

YELLOW_TT said:


> Cheers guys yes I just managed to scrape a win


I thought that must of been yours, looked stunning i especially liked your highly polished tool kit "very nice"
Well done for winning


----------



## robokn

Be that time to SORN it now then andy


----------



## A3DFU

Fantastic day and loads of good pictures 

Perhaps an idea for next year: to have a TTOC table at the AD Award with loads of freindly faces round it 8)


----------



## phodge

So who won what...??


----------



## KevtoTTy

Ed & the guys (again!)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge

KevtoTTy said:


> Ed & the guys (again!)
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## conlechi

KevtoTTy said:


> Ed & the guys (again!)
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


 Nice one , and well deserved too [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge

TTOC/TTF win anything??


----------



## nutts

phodge said:


> TTOC/TTF win anything??


******** received silver for best communication. 

TT Owners Club received gold for best event 8)

oh and we won the quiz :wink: 

Agree with Dani though, we WILL have a TTOC table (or two) next year!!

Jae couldn't make it I guess, but he asked Dave (iirc) from the TTShop to pick up his award for him. I would have done it, but wasn't asked :?


----------



## phodge

nutts said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC/TTF win anything??
> 
> 
> 
> ******** received silver for best communication.
> 
> TT Owners Club received gold for best event 8)
> 
> oh and we won the quiz :wink:
> 
> Agree with Dani though, we WILL have a TTOC table (or two) next year!!
> 
> Jae couldn't make it I guess, but he asked Dave (iirc) from the TTShop to pick up his award for him. I would have done it, but wasn't asked :?
Click to expand...

 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT

nutts said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC/TTF win anything??
> 
> 
> 
> ******** received silver for best communication.
> 
> TT Owners Club received gold for best event 8)
> 
> oh and we won the quiz :wink:
> 
> Agree with Dani though, we WILL have a TTOC table (or two) next year!!
> 
> Jae couldn't make it I guess, but he asked Dave (iirc) from the TTShop to pick up his award for him. I would have done it, but wasn't asked :?
Click to expand...

Well done the TTOC   Who won gold this year :?:


----------



## nutts

I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.

Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


That would be a *BIG* shame  
It's a good magazine a needs to continue


----------



## nutts

A3DFU said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
Click to expand...

We didn't even get enough votes to get on the short list though... doesn't that mean something? I mean the S2 forum is "better" as a method of communication than absoluTTe?


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't even get enough votes to get on the short list though... doesn't that mean something? I mean the S2 forum is "better" as a method of communication than absoluTTe?
Click to expand...

Do we know how many S2'ers voted for their communication method and how many TTOC'ers voted for AbsoluTTe?


----------



## nutts

A3DFU said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We didn't even get enough votes to get on the short list though... doesn't that mean something? I mean the S2 forum is "better" as a method of communication than absoluTTe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do we know how many S2'ers voted for their communication method and how many TTOC'ers voted for AbsoluTTe?
Click to expand...

Obviously not enough :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## conlechi

A3DFU said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
Click to expand...

 I agree with Dani

AbsoluTTe is a completly different thing to the S2 forum http://www.s2forum.com/index.php

They cannot be compared with each other :?

Got to keep AbsoluTTe 8)


----------



## nutts

conlechi said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Dani
> 
> AbsoluTTe is a completly different thing to the S2 forum http://www.s2forum.com/index.php
> 
> They cannot be compared with each other :?
> 
> Got to keep AbsoluTTe 8)
Click to expand...

But it didn't even get shortlisted as a decent method communication...

So if it is better than the S2 forum, why didn't it do better in the awards?


----------



## Love_iTT

nutts said:


> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:


Just as well I've stopped doing it then I guess, hopefully the next person to do it will give it a fresh look and give you the Gold back for next year. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## nutts

Love_iTT said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Just as well I've stopped doing it then I guess, hopefully the next person to do it will give it a fresh look and give you the Gold back for next year. :roll: :wink:
> 
> Graham
Click to expand...

I didn't say I agreed Graham... I'm simply trying to understand how a forum can win the best *club *communication gold award :roll: :roll: :roll: and how we didn't even get shortlisted. We NEED to ensure we win next year 8)


----------



## conlechi

nutts said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Dani
> 
> AbsoluTTe is a completly different thing to the S2 forum http://www.s2forum.com/index.php
> 
> They cannot be compared with each other :?
> 
> Got to keep AbsoluTTe 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it didn't even get shortlisted as a decent method communication...
> 
> So if it is better than the S2 forum, why didn't it do better in the awards?
Click to expand...

 How often are each viewed ?

AbsoluTTe for about a week ofter recieving it and for reference in the future . 
An Internet forum is a fast moving daily changing source of information , very much like our own TTF .

Two different types of communication methods ? or am i missing something ?

AbsoluTTe is a great and something the TTOC should be very proud of BUT it is not an internet forum so should not be compared in the same catagory

Just my opinion


----------



## nutts

conlechi said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Dani
> 
> AbsoluTTe is a completly different thing to the S2 forum http://www.s2forum.com/index.php
> 
> They cannot be compared with each other :?
> 
> Got to keep AbsoluTTe 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it didn't even get shortlisted as a decent method communication...
> 
> So if it is better than the S2 forum, why didn't it do better in the awards?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How often are each viewed ?
> 
> AbsoluTTe for about a week ofter recieving it and for reference in the future .
> An Internet forum is a fast moving daily changing source of information , very much like our own TTF .
> 
> Two different types of communication methods ? or am i missing something ?
> 
> AbsoluTTe is a great and something the TTOC should be very proud of BUT it is not an internet forum *so should not be compared in the same catagory *
> 
> Just my opinion
Click to expand...

Unfortunately it is... so we might as well give in trying to win the best communication gold award :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT

I've just nipped over to the S2 forum to see if there was anything on there to state that it was a club and not just a forum but I couldn't see anything there which says it is, so as Mark suggests, it does seem a little strange that a forum alone could win a 'Club communications' award. :?

There must be something else then which I can't think of that makes the S2 forum able to be a club. :roll:

Graham


----------



## nutts

Love_iTT said:


> I've just nipped over to the S2 forum to see if there was anything on there to state that it was a club and not just a forum but I couldn't see anything there which says it is, so as Mark suggests, it does seem a little strange that a forum alone could win a 'Club communications' award. :?
> 
> There must be something else then which I can't think of that makes the S2 forum able to be a club. :roll:
> 
> Graham


 :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:  :wink:


----------



## John-H

It does seem a little strange - it depends strictly on what is meant by a "club" and practically, what voters thought was meant by or even if they noticed the word "club". The category should be made clearer. I can't find the original wording anywhere on the internet though.

If a forum pushes a link to an online voting form, then users of the forum are going to vote for the forum, where they best think their vote fits.

Internet forums are great for instant communication but a magazine serves a different offline quality purpose. Perhaps there should be a clear separate category?


----------



## A3DFU

nutts said:


> conlechi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nutts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Gold for best communication went to the S2 forum.
> 
> Obviously absoluTTe doesn't cut it anymore :roll: :roll: Perhaps we should just stop the mag :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> That would be a *BIG* shame
> It's a good magazine a needs to continue
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with Dani
> 
> AbsoluTTe is a completly different thing to the S2 forum http://www.s2forum.com/index.php
> 
> They cannot be compared with each other :?
> 
> Got to keep AbsoluTTe 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it didn't even get shortlisted as a decent method communication...
> 
> So if it is better than the S2 forum, why didn't it do better in the awards?
Click to expand...

Because "obviously not enough" people voted for it? It's a fabulous magazine and we all know it [smiley=smash.gif]


----------



## phodge

OK, if it helps, I'll admit to not voting for AbsoluTTe. Not because I don't like the magazine, I think it's great, BUT beacuse I was reminded to vote for the TTF and the TTOC and no-one mentioned AbsoluTTe!!

OK, I'm fickle, I vote for what is at the top of my mind when I'm looking at the form...and AbsoluTTe wasn't.

So maybe a gentle push next year....and I'll remember..!!


----------



## NaughTTy

phodge said:


> OK, if it helps, I'll admit to not voting for AbsoluTTe. Not because I don't like the magazine, I think it's great, BUT beacuse I was reminded to vote for the TTF and the TTOC and no-one mentioned AbsoluTTe!!
> 
> OK, I'm fickle, I vote for what is at the top of my mind when I'm looking at the form...and AbsoluTTe wasn't.
> 
> So maybe a gentle push next year....and I'll remember..!!


Ahem :roll: :wink:


----------



## phodge

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, if it helps, I'll admit to not voting for AbsoluTTe. Not because I don't like the magazine, I think it's great, BUT beacuse I was reminded to vote for the TTF and the TTOC and no-one mentioned AbsoluTTe!!
> 
> OK, I'm fickle, I vote for what is at the top of my mind when I'm looking at the form...and AbsoluTTe wasn't.
> 
> So maybe a gentle push next year....and I'll remember..!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

See - my memory is like a sieve!!   :roll:


----------



## clived

I don't think it matters at all what anyone thinks about forums being clubs or not - it's Autometrix's award, they can do as they wish.

If TTOC members vote for absoluTTe, I'm sure we'll have a fair chance next year. If no-one votes, we won't. Simple


----------



## A3DFU

clived said:


> I don't think it matters at all what anyone thinks about forums being clubs or not - *it's Autometrix's award, they can do as they wish. *


I think that sums it up :?

So lets all remember to vote for *our* magazine next year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## John-H

A3DFU said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think it matters at all what anyone thinks about forums being clubs or not - *it's Autometrix's award, they can do as they wish. *
> 
> 
> 
> I think that sums it up :?
> 
> So lets all remember to vote for *our* magazine next year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
Click to expand...

In all of the categories :lol:


----------



## trev




----------



## LoTTie

KevtoTTy said:


> Ed & the guys (again!)
> 
> [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


 [smiley=cheers.gif]

I'm still hungover from the celebrations!

Well deserved win for the guys, top service justly rewarded. 

TTOC Events Gold also well deserved IMO. 8)

Oh and Mark's table only won the quiz coz he cheated. :wink: :roll:


----------



## John-H

Hey Trev, what's that Guy so upset about? 

Nice pictures by the way and nice to see you again  .


----------



## ttjay

Guy in Pic

" I can't Believe they put those stupid [email protected]@in doors on a TT" Boo Hoo Boo Hoo


----------



## trev

John-H said:


> Hey Trev, what's that Guy so upset about?
> 
> Nice pictures by the way and nice to see you again  .


 Might of been his old car :lol: :lol: 
good to see you again John ( had some hangover on sunday never left the hotel till 12pm glad Jim was driving)


----------



## John-H

Yes it was a good weekend  Some more pics. No prizes for guessing who's chrome plated his tool kit :wink: :


----------



## Wallsendmag

Is that dirt under the boot seal


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Is that dirt under the boot seal


Not good I know but I had been parked under a tree for 7 hours with the boot open 
Glad your not a judge Andrew :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy

It was a great day out  Great to see everyone - old and new faces. Sorry I didn't get to meet everyone on the TTOC pitch.

Thanks to Dale for the cruise down and to Kev for the passenger laps 8)

There were some cracking cars there - shame that traders were pretty thin on the ground and none bought much stock with them, if any in some cases - Suppose it's a lot of hard work packing it all up and transporting it, etc. though.

As said on another thread, surprised at the lack of MKII TTs there. There were actually more R8s than MKIIs  :?

Here's some of my pics of the day:

The TTOC pitch:

















Queuing for the track in the afternoon:









A couple of classic Shorties:

















Rally spec quattro









S5 and R8 brought down by Audi

























Another R8 (on loan :wink: )









A rather mental promo car - the attention to detail was stunning:









A few of the original TT - NSU that is!









RS6 powered (sort of) Apollo - phenominal noise on track  









A5 looks great in white (IMO)









Some yellow bits and shiny bits (I spy an ebay bargain!! :wink: )









Another one for the collection :roll:


----------



## A3DFU

Fantastic pictures all 8)


----------



## ybuzko

sigh you lucky people...i couldn't make it, ended up in A&E on Fri night. too bad i missed this one!


----------



## John-H

Nothing serious I hope :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that dirt under the boot seal
> 
> 
> 
> Not good I know but I had been parked under a tree for 7 hours with the boot open
> Glad your not a judge Andrew :wink:
Click to expand...

I can't get either car anywhere near yours ,wish I could :wink:
Why is it the concours winners always get cleaning products? they must have a garage full already :lol:


----------



## Sally Woolacott

I hope your visit to A&E was nothing too serious. 
Best of luck


----------



## ybuzko

thank you guys  the doctors promised i'll live ))


----------



## YELLOW_TT

wallsendmag said:


> Why is it the concours winners always get cleaning products? they must have a garage full already :lol:


I have any one want to buy some wax and glass cleaner :lol:


----------



## A3DFU

ybuzko said:


> thank you guys  the doctors promised i'll live ))


That's a good start Yana


----------

